# Jungle Vals / Dwarf Sag / Rotala Nanjenshan / Wisteria.........Sold...



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

_*SOLD.....*_

Jungle Vals - 6 plants








Dwarf Sag - Roughly 35 plants








Water Wisteria - About 3 plants ranging 6-10 inches








Rotala Nanjenshan - More stems than I care to count. I would say about 60.








$15 shipped. First Come First Serve 








This would make a decent starter set as the lighting requirements aren't rediculous...

Pics of the goods.....


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you planning on doing a deal like this again? I am shopping around for a starter kit and would like to get it from a member if I could.

Shoot me a PM


----------

